# Conservative leader Abbott sweeps into power in Australian elections



## skye (Sep 7, 2013)

- Australia's conservative leader Tony Abbott swept into office in national elections on Saturday as voters punished the outgoing Labor government for six years of turbulent rule and for failing to maximize the benefits of a now fading mining boom.



Conservative leader Abbott sweeps into power in Australian elections | Reuters


----------



## Connery (Sep 7, 2013)

There were many people who were not happy with the former rule that I spoke with. I hope the  newly elected can turn things around.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 7, 2013)

I read the carbon taxes had a lot to do with this.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 7, 2013)

Labor rule was a disaster. I hope Abbott will have better business sense and that he will create an environment conducive to foreign investment in Australia particularly in the field of mining.


----------



## bianco (Sep 7, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Labor rule was a disaster. I hope Abbott will have better business sense and that he will create an environment conducive to foreign investment in Australia particularly in the field of mining.



Foreign investment...not foreign ownership.

Mining...yes, but not on prime agricultural land.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 7, 2013)

Tony Abbott's victory speech: I pledge myself to the service of our country.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 8, 2013)

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Labor rule was a disaster. I hope Abbott will have better business sense and that he will create an environment conducive to foreign investment in Australia particularly in the field of mining.
> ...



There is not going to be any foreign investment without foreign ownership.


----------



## bianco (Sep 8, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Then we don't want it.
We'll live as a commune.

We should be leasing out the land, not selling it.
One day our dimwitted politicians might wake up.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 8, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Tony Abbott's victory speech: I pledge myself to the service of our country.



You mean his 'I can't wait to control you all' speech?

He's a right wing lunatic.


----------



## bianco (Sep 8, 2013)

Noomi said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Abbott's victory speech: I pledge myself to the service of our country.
> ...




More like a Conservative, White, heterosexual, married, Christian family man who is very 'statesman-like' these days.

He was a Minister in the Howard Conservative govt that delivered balanced budgets all the time for a decade+, and budget surpluses...unlike the Left/Far Left who were just voted out, never delivered a balanced budget or budget surplus in 6 years, and ran the country into massive debt, $250billion+.
Four of the largest budget deficits in the nation's history.

Volunteer lifeguard.
Volunteer forest-fire fighter.
Volunteer in Aboriginal communities to try to make things better.
Not he verbally abusing women/men in and outside parliament, with expletive-laden tirades... like Rudd.

He'll do me nicely as Prime Minister.
It will take a while, but he will stop all the people-smuggling boats arriving from Indonesia and Sri Lanka etc...as the Howard govt did. [Rudd Labor opened the floodgates and allowed the trade to start again, 1000+ asylum-seekers, men women babies and children then drowned as a result.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 8, 2013)

Noomi said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Abbott's victory speech: I pledge myself to the service of our country.
> ...


 Do other voting Australians think you all need controlling?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2013)

Noomi said:


> You mean his 'I can't wait to control you all' speech?
> 
> He's a right wing lunatic.



Are you joking?  Everything I've read says he stands for exactly the opposite of that.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 8, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Don't you understand? Leftists think we all need to be controlled by bigger governments.  

Immie


----------



## Noomi (Sep 9, 2013)

bianco said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Kevin Rudd took over just before the recession hit. He spent billions dragging us out of it. Of course he couldn't return the budget to surplus, but he did a damn fine job as PM.

Abbott will force religion into public schools next.

As for the boats, one already arrived last night.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 9, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > You mean his 'I can't wait to control you all' speech?
> ...



He is a conservative Catholic who thinks all students should study the Bible, even in public school. He doesn't believe in same sex marriage even though his own sister is a lesbian. He paraded his daughters around in front of the camera to shore up more votes, he doesn't believe in climate change, and he is a cyclist, and wears lycra. I hate cyclists!


----------



## bianco (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't believe in [man-made]climate change...nor does most of the nation.
We certainly don't believe in the stupid carbon tax...and so Tony was elected to govt.
Refer anti carbon tax rallies.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 9, 2013)

There are some Americans who post here would be very happy to live in Australia. That is the country which meets their expectations ranging from climate change to race relations.


----------



## bianco (Sep 9, 2013)

No 1 radio host @ 2GB | Sydney's premier news and talk radio station - news, talk, sport, entertainment and worldwide on the internet says that "[Man-made]Climate change/global warming is fraud, and the greatest hoax ever perpetrated on mankind".
99% of his listeners agree with him.
He is our voice.

'Race relations'?
There are laws, fought for long ago...the 1975 Anti-Discrimination Act, [anti-racism]Race Discrimination Act.

So, if Americans think the same, Australia is the place for them.
'No' jobs though, 'all' been outsourced to India, the Philippines etc...and immigrants/foreign students/457 visas holders/foreign outsourcing companies allowed in to take 'all' the jobs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 10, 2013)

Blacks kill twice as many whites per year(10 times per capita)....Who's at fault for the poor race relations????

Of course you're going to blame whites. Like a heartless clueless fuck that you're.


----------

